

Ask HN: Receive compensation for initial development effort for my start up? - weef

My start up has three founders - me and two business guys. I will be developing the website and they will provide the business expertise and cover expenses while we are still pre-revenue. We will split the company three ways. The dilemma I&#x27;m having is the website I&#x27;m developing will become quite complex when it&#x27;s finished and it seems like I should receive some upfront (or as we go) compensation for the website. Has anyone encountered a scenario like this before and as a developer how were you compensated for the initial development?
======
andy_campanella
While you are adding unique value as the only developer, you have to consider
how much they're investing in cash for expenses and opportunity cost. I tend
to think that nobody gets paid at the beginning. If the website is very
complex and core to the company, maybe the equity split should reflect that.

------
benologist
If you want a job then get a job. If you want to build a company without
shouldering any risk get a job at someone else's startup.

